# walk away wife syndrome?



## ilovemywife7 (Mar 6, 2011)

I wondered if my wife has ,walk away wife syndrome,... so heres the short version of story!

Me and wife happy (i think!) with 2 year old dughter
My father gets cancer and dies suddenly
just before dies he asks me to move to mums house to support her (they had a farm and big house etc)
Wife doesnt want to but eventually i persuade her and we move
Means i now have long drive to work and we go separatly (we used to have a short drive together)..i am leaving early and getting back later so she spends more time on own...i do still put kids to bed and do baths etc
meanwhile we agree to have another baby and my son is born
she falls out with my mum and theres alot of stress..we argue...she asks for us to go to counselling and i say no we can work it out..she only asked once and seemed ok with that..
i agree we will move out after 3.5 years
more stress buying and selling houses
we buy dream house but needs alot of DIY
we run up big credit cards debts doing alot of the work
the remaining work we say we will do and move in but she is depressed and unhappy (she says its me thats depressed and unhappy) and so we argue more
after a beer and another failed attempt to get her to talk to me i say i want divorce as she wont talk to me or discuss anything - i so didnt mean this, i just want to shock her into talking
Stupidly i didnt think..its bad timing as her sister has just been diagnosed with cancer and she is worried about this
2 days later she then goes to solicitor and finds out about one and then says she wants to separate and get divorced
I beg, cry, write letters and do everything you shouldnt...we agree i will move out to my mums..she then changes her mind after a traumatic week at her mums
we try but her heart is not in it and she gets depressed and distant again
she says she wants separate again..again i arrange to go when i return from a conference trip abroad, but when i get back she has changed mind again..we try again but it follows the same pattern as before..its also our 10th wedding anniversary but i screw it up by not getting a proper wife card..shes disappointed and angry again...xmas is not much fun we are both ill and she invites her parents down even though we agreed to spend it together..
By march things are bad again, she is avoiding me and so after another discussions he says it all again for the third time...she wants to separate, theres no hope for reconcilliation, no counselling, she has had enough and wants out..final..i was not affectionate enough for her, i dont clean the house, i will never change, we are not compatible together (we did always squabble alot)...i wasnt there enough for her when kids were young (not true), things are easier for her now they will go to school..she thinks her whole life has been wasted and she has been a mug staying with me all these years..she wants to see if grass is greener...she wants me to find someone else..There was no affairs or abuse..
she becomes more and more angry at the time it is taking me to move out..i cant afford anywhere so eventually i go back to mums
I left house as wife demanded about 8 weeks ago...or she said she would move out with kids and take them away..i went in the hope that she might miss me when gone (which she isnt)...i think moving out was a mistake now
She stops wearing rings even though i ask her not to..and tells everyone we now separated.
Im 99% sure theres no one else involved

does this sound like waws??


----------



## ilovemywife7 (Mar 6, 2011)

although i realise i did the actual walking!


----------



## staircase (May 16, 2011)

I am not sure I know what "walk away wife syndrome" is. Based on your post, I see a lot of red flags-family stress, finacial stress, illness. Your situation seems very complicated and difficult.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

I agree you should not have left


----------



## disbelief (Oct 31, 2010)

Consult a lawyer get back in your house. She should not take the kids from their environment. Sounds like mid life crisis check out Michelle Weiner davis Youtube divorce busting videos
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovemywife7 (Mar 6, 2011)

ok thanks...i plan to move back in soon...im concerned that she will move out if i do, but i guess she will have to make that decision..


----------

